
Show HN: Min, the world's fastest CSS framework - owenversteeg
http://mincss.com/
======
owenversteeg
Creator of Min here. If you have any questions, or want help integrating Min
into your site, or are wondering how it's different from other CSS frameworks,
ask away.

I made Min because I was tired of (IMO) unnecessarily large and bloated tools.
For a page to need several hundred kilobytes for CSS -- as a base layer alone
-- is ridiculous.

~~~
nojvek
It seems the css framework is a bait to get more clients? The home page has
more about you than the framework. Not cool.

~~~
owenversteeg
> The home page has more about you than the framework.

There are 36 words about me on the page and 202 about Min. Six times more
words and 6.5 times more characters about Min. I put my own details at the
very bottom of the page intentionally. There's nowhere else on the site that
even mentions my existence. Min is a multi-year labor of love that I have
poured an incredible amount of time into in order to make the web faster, and
the amount of time I've spent writing Min, maintaining it, helping people with
it (for free), doing browser testing, etc., etc. is not even one hundredth of
the time I have been hired for as a result of Min.

When Min had some text about donating some years back, in small font at the
bottom of the page, I had 11 people criticize me for it and one ten-cent
donation. I thought that this would be a more useful way to, after years of
free labor, pay off some of the costs I've spent on browser testing services,
physical devices, domains, hosting, etc. Apparently I can't even do that.

I love open source, I license everything I can under the MIT license, and I
contribute to OSS projects as much as I can. But there's a breaking point.
I've tolerated bullshit copyright claims, people impersonating me to try to
get money out of Min users, people ripping me to shreds when I added some
small-font, bottom-of-the-page donation text, buying new devices just to test
strange device bugs. In context your comment is really one of the most mild
criticisms I've heard. Not so much "the straw that broke the camel's back" as
"the straw that brought the camel to write an annoyed HN comment", but I
digress.

There are many validating moments with Min; I've seen Min used around the web,
from simply speeding up sites in the first world to allowing people from
impoverished nations to access the Internet (on their shitty satellite
connection, where a page that would cost $50 now costs cents to view). But
years of continual criticism is just so incredibly exhausting to deal with.

~~~
nojvek
I like the new page a lot better. My apologies, didn't mean to hurt you like
that.

I've starred the repo. Just some feedback. Min seems like bootstrap lite.
About 500 lines, which are a lot easier to manage and reason about.

The homepage should definitely mention mincss is bootstrap compatible and
under 1kb. It loads blazing fast, easy to manage and extend.

The cost calculator looks gimmicky. The about me section is very spot on
though. Nice work.

------
AsTimeGoesBy
You weren't kidding! Load times are ridiculously fast. Awesome project, keep
up the good work.

------
TeddyBones
Great work. It looks really useful. Thanks for posting! :)

------
fiatjaf
This gets posted here every day.

~~~
owenversteeg
Sorry? I posted it here exactly once before, yesterday morning, and re-posted
it because it didn't get any traction then. People seem to be paying more
attention now, at any rate.

Also, re-posts are OK by official HN policy, and posting something (especially
since I'm the creator) for the second time is a strange thing to complain
about.

